# DDR breeders, in and around Texas



## abu151 (May 28, 2014)

Hello everyone, Im a new guy to the forum and the breed! We have had several Rottweilers in the past, and one Malinois, but we have decided to go with a GSD this time around. I have been reading quite a bit about the breed and we have decided to go with a DDR Shepherd as opposed to an American GSD. Any thoughts on this? I would also appreciate reccomendations for breeders for DDR's, especially in and around Texas. Thanks guys, this forum is awesome!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't have a recommendation for you but just wanted to throw this out there: both my DDRs have had a tude like a rottie...


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Why a DDR and not a West German working line or Czech. More of those in Texas.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Depending on what you want to do with your dogs, I personally would recommend =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

Not DDR, but she has nice solid west German working lines and is very easy to work with.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Exactly who I was thinking of.


----------



## Gunther der Heinz (Feb 17, 2014)

Loyal Heart GSD in Hooks, Tx has some excellent DDR/Czech/Slovak lines. If you can get past her dogs not being titled and look at the rest of the pedigree you will end up with an awesome dog for a very good price.


----------

